# Oatmeal Bath



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Can you use regular dry oatmeal oats as the bath? Im not sure how to even do it. Do I put a few tea spoons in a bag and put it in her water? I'm not sure how it works either. Is she supposed to stay in the water for a certain amount of time or do I rub it on her? I have to try something because she has crazy dry skin and losing a million quills from her scratching. Flaxseed oil helps but only for a little while.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Never done it but I believe you put a couple spoonfuls of oatmeal in a sock and swish it around in the water a few times. 

How often/much are you doing the flax seed oil? 

I put 2 - 3 drops in Snarf's food/back of ears/sprinkled on back twice a week. When he gets really dry, I give him an 'oil rinse' (I squeeze two capsules in 2 cups of water; my BF holds him over the sink; I pour the water over his back as close to his head as I can get, without getting it in his eyes/ears). 

If you're doing baths, don't do them to often as, like humans, it can be counter-productive and actually cause dry skin.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I was giving her flaxseed oil twice a week in her food only at night (when she eats the most). Only 2-3 drops. Then she was getting the runs so I stopped so it wouldnt upset her stomach until I figured out what it was. She has the runs on and off now but mostly not so I put it in her food again last night. But because she was getting the runs and she ends up sitting in it :roll: I have to wash her but I try not to. So right now its been almost every week and a half. But only whens he has the runs really bad because I know you shouldnt give them one too much. and I put 3-4 drops in her rinse water.


MissC said:


> I put 2 - 3 drops in Snarf's food/back of ears/sprinkled on back twice a week. When he gets really dry, I give him an 'oil rinse' (I squeeze two capsules in 2 cups of water; my BF holds him over the sink; I pour the water over his back as close to his head as I can get, without getting it in his eyes/ears).


I havent had her long enough to where she trusts me to touch behind her ears and stuff or else I definitely would. We're getting there. But the oil rinse sounds like a really good idea I think I'll try that. I feel bad though so I dont know what else to do. I cant really afford a humidifier right now either which would help.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lpercz said:


> I havent had her long enough to where she trusts me to touch behind her ears and stuff or else I definitely would. We're getting there. But the oil rinse sounds like a really good idea I think I'll try that. I feel bad though so I dont know what else to do. I cant really afford a humidifier right now either which would help.


I can't go anywhere near Snarf's ears. I just make a pin hole in the end of a capsule and drop 2 - 3 drops behind his ears. DON'T get it in the ear. I have my BF hold him by his chest, facing him, so I see the backs of his ears and he doesn't see me coming, then drop, drop, drop... 

For humidity, even a container with water in it near the cage will help...or, if your heating system blows air, on/near a vent or whatever - that will get some moisture in the air...even boiling a pot of water every day will help a bit. I live in Canmore (in the Rockies) and it's verrrry dry here...luckily, we have two huge aquariums but prior to the fish, we did everything I mentioned, including a humidifier. :roll:


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> For humidity, even a container with water in it near the cage will help...or, if your heating system blows air, on/near a vent or whatever - that will get some moisture in the air...even boiling a pot of water every day will help a bit. I live in Canmore (in the Rockies) and it's verrrry dry here...luckily, we have two huge aquariums but prior to the fish, we did everything I mentioned, including a humidifier. :roll:


She's right on top of my heating vents but not much heat comes out of them. I have the coldest room in the house of course. So just a container with water in it next to her cage will be a little better?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

lpercz said:


> So just a container with water in it next to her cage will be a little better?


Yup. It certainly won't solve your problem but will help.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok I'll try that thanks!


----------

